# Tutorial: How to draw Sasuke (head)



## sharinganDeViL (Jan 1, 2008)

tutorial for drawing this:






the step by step. I suggest u to click the DOWNLOAD for a better view

click the pic below to the page:



hope this will help.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, that's actually really helpful. I've always had trouble with heads and trying to keep them consistent. This looks like it'll help. 

Great job, oh and nice Sasuke.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 1, 2008)

Great tutorial!


----------



## Tefax (Jan 1, 2008)

awesome!!! I always wanted something like this T_T
thanks you and good job


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2008)

That's pretty helpful. Sasuke's eyes seem like those of a Hyuuga since they are so wide but it's still good.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 1, 2008)

great job!
faved on DA


----------



## Hikarabita (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, that's really a good tutorial. i am not really an expert about tutorials, but isn't there an easier way? i don't know xD. i think i'll try this tutorial later ;>.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Jan 2, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## plexorg (Jan 2, 2008)

yey now i can do this in school for my friends(they have no artistic feeling at all!) so they will make me their god for 2minutes 
Great tutorial m8


----------



## Tossino (Jan 2, 2008)

This is lovely. I don't think I will ever draw Sasuke, to be honest.  But I fav it on DA, just in case.


----------



## plexorg (Jan 2, 2008)

I tryed it, kinda nice but the result of my own wasent good so i started coloring your sasuke , and i finished the coloring 2


----------



## natwel (Jan 2, 2008)

his head looks a bit thin to me, what about a tutorial drawing him from directly in front

and you are NOT from japan


----------



## sasukeuchiha123 (Feb 23, 2008)

thats a great tutorial there are easeir ones thow


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

This is a pretty good tutorial  Very straight forward and easy to follow...


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 23, 2008)

Simple and very easy to follow. Great for beginners. 


I'm horrible I use minimal lines when drawing.


----------



## pankekas7 (Feb 23, 2008)

cool tutorial it´s really easy


----------

